# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Những nhà hàng sang trọng nhất Thái Lan

## missha

*Thái Lan không chỉ nổi tiếng với nền ẩm  thực đa dạng và phong phú với nhiều món ăn ngon, những nhà hàng nơi đây  cũng nổi tiếng khắp nơi với chất lượng phục vụ, không gian thiết kế đẹp.  Cùng Amthuc365.vn khám phá một số nhà hàng sang trọng ở Thái nhé!*



*Lebua’s Breeze* 

Tuy  là bar ngoài trời ở tít trên cao nhưng bạn sẽ không lo khi trời mưa, vì  cũng có chỗ bên trong có mái che rất ấm cúng. Nằm bên trong tòa nhà  State Tower, với hai nhà hàng ngoài trời cùng quầy bar bên trên tầng cao  của thành phố.



Trên tầng 63, nhà hàng  Sirocco phục vụ các món ăn vùng Địa Trung Hải, trong khi quầy Sky Bar  kề bên chỉ có chỗ đứng, nhưng sẽ rất tuyệt nếu nhấm nháp vài ngụm sau  bữa tối. Bạn muốn thoải mái hơn, hãy lên tầng 64 có ‘bar’ Distyl với chỗ  ngồi ngoài trời.

Trở xuống tầng 52 là nhà hàng Breeze có cách thiết kế nửa trong nhà và ngoài trời, phục vụ món hải sản theo kiểu châu Á. Dù không nằm ở độ cao như Sirocco, nhưng nhiều người vẫn thích ngắm nhìn các tòa nhà từ vị trí này.

*Vertigo & MoonBar* 
**


Trên tầng mái của khách sạn Banyan Tree - Bangkok là nhà hàng Vertigo chuyên phục vụ các món hải sản nướng, còn có thịt bò và thực đơn cho người ăn chay.

Sau  đó, đi thêm vài bước, bạn sẽ đến quầy Moon Bar, có thể cùng ngồi thưởng  thức loại cocktail đậm đặc, rượu vang các loại... trong một không gian  nhỏ.

Tầm nhìn từ tầng 61 của Banyan Tree được cho là cạnh tranh  với nhà hàng khách sạn Lebua, gây ra cuộc tranh cãi nẩy lửa giữa người  ủng hộ của hai khách sạn trong những năm qua.
*Blue Sky* 
**
Nhà  hàng trên tầng 24 của khách sạn Centara Grand, cùng với nhà hàng Red  Sky ở tầng 55, là một phần trong khu mua sắm phức hợp Central World. Mặc  dù khu buôn bán đã đóng cửa (đã mở lại vào cuối tháng 9) sau các cuộc  biểu tình phản kháng vào tháng 5, nhưng phần lớn tòa nhà không bị hư  hại, nên khách sạn 5 sao còn khá mới này vẫn mở cửa.
Blue Sky phục vụ các món cocktail,  rượu vang, rượu mạnh, bia... dùng với các món tapas (loại thức ăn nhẹ  Tây Ban Nha) và các món theo thực đơn Âu, Á. Nhà hàng này có lẽ chiếm vị  trí tốt nhất trong các địa điểm trên tầng thượng của thành phố, giữa  trạm xe điện BTS Chidlom và Siam. 

*Long Table

*

**
Một  nhà hàng và quầy bar với vẻ lịch sự sang trọng được mở ra vào năm 2008  và mau chóng trở thành một địa điểm được ưa chuộng bởi những người sành  ăn và thích cảnh trí sinh động.
Được hình thành theo sau ý tưởng  của nhóm Bed Supperclub (kết hợp giữa nhà hàng cao cấp, câu lạc bộ, bộ  sưu tập nghệ thuật, nhà hát...), Long Table gồm 25 tầng, bên trong kê  những chiếc bàn dài (theo ý nghĩa tên của nhà hàng), khuyến khích mọi  người cùng ngồi chung, tạo nên bầu khí hòa hợp.
Muốn thưởng thức  các món uống ngoài trời, bạn có thể bước ra khoảng hiên bên ngoài, nhận  ra một quang cảnh khó tin khi nhìn về Sukhumvit hoặc xa hơn.
*The Nest*
**
Một  quầy rượu nhỏ trên tầng cao khách sạn Fenix, Sukhumvit Soi 11: nơi sẽ  giúp bạn tránh không phải chịu loại nhạc ‘techno’ nghe đến thót tim,  cùng quá nhiều các cô gái muốn phá hỏng giây phút thư giãn của bạn sau  bữa tối.
Mọi vị trí ngồi đều rất thoải mái, nhạc êm dịu và không  có ai quấy rầy. Đây còn là điểm đến thích hợp với thực đơn các món ăn có  chất lượng.
Ngoài ra, The Nest còn tổ chức cuộc thi, cuộc họp mặt  các ‘DJ’ mỗi tháng một lần trổ tài phát vang các dòng nhạc hip-hop,  house. 
*Four Seasons Chiang Mai, Thái Lan*
*
*
Khách  sạn được thiết kế theo những nét đặc trưng của xứ sở chùa vàng, với  từng phòng được lát bằng sàn gỗ và có nhiều đồ trang trí truyền thống.  Du khách có thể cảm nhận được không gian thanh bình nơi đồng quê khi  trải qua vô số những dãy núi và ruộng bậc thang tuyệt đẹp trên đường đến  khách sạn. Ngoài ra, nếu có nhu cầu, du khách có thể tham gia một lớp  dạy nấu những món ăn truyền thống của Thái Lan ở ngay tại khách sạn.
*Patong Seafood Restaurant* 
*
*
Đến  Phuket, nếu bạn muốn thưởng thức các món đồ biển thì nhà hàng Patong  Seafood là một địa điểm lý tưởng. Tất cả các món ăn ở đây đều được chế  biến từ hải sản tươi mới đánh bắt từ biển Andaman, dưới bàn tay chế biến  đầy kinh nghiệm của các đầu bếp trở nên tuyệt vời đủ để giữ chân bất cứ  ai vô tình ghé qua. Và thưởng thức các món hải sản dưới bầu trời đêm  đầy sao là lựa chọn của rất nhiều du khách khi đến Phuket.

----------

